# Hey SMF Friends



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 9, 2020)

My wife and I are going to be moving from the Saint Lucie County area to a resort in Naples. Its on the gulf side of the state. Our move will be on or before July 15

So i may not see some of you at the Gatherings in Sebring. I will still be active here on SMF.

Rick & Chrystal


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 9, 2020)

Good luck on the move Rick.... What is a resort in the terms of living in? do you mean like a Disneyland type place?
Sorry, being a blue collar bum I don't really know what a resort is.


----------



## gary s (Jun 9, 2020)

Good Luck and be safe on the Move

Gary


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 9, 2020)

good luck to you and your wife Rick, hopefully it will be a smooth move.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 9, 2020)

Moving again!!!
Farther away from PA again???
Have a Safe Move!!

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 9, 2020)

Enjoy and good luck to you .


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 9, 2020)

Cool Rick... that's about an hour closer ...  But i'm not seeing why that would stop ya from coming to the Gathering ?? Go ahead and just say it ...  "you don't like us anymore"  LOL...  J/K...  Hope everything goes well and say Hello to  Chrystal for Charlotte and I ... Maybe we can get down to see y'all this summer ( I  do need a vacation) ...


----------



## pushok2018 (Jun 9, 2020)

Hope your move will be light and easy..... ( well.... moves are never easy but let's hope)....  Good luck!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 9, 2020)

Be safe on your move.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 9, 2020)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Cool Rick... that's about an hour closer ...  But i'm not seeing why that would stop ya from coming to the Gathering ?? Go ahead and just say it ...  "you don't like us anymore"  LOL...  J/K...  Hope everything goes well and say Hello to  Chrystal for Charlotte and I ... Maybe we can get down to see y'all this summer ( I  do need a vacation) ...


HAHA

Im just kinda burned out on long drives. You know me i get along with just about anyone


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 10, 2020)

Thanks y'all


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 7, 2020)

How's the move going ?? get there yet ??


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 16, 2020)

Missed this.

Have a safe move Rick.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 16, 2020)

Good luck Rick!
That is a really beautiful part of Florida.
I’m sure as soon as you fire up your smoker, you will be the most popular couple in the park!!
Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 5, 2020)

Thanks everyone.

Been here 3 weeks now, move went well. Lost a foot pad on one of the jacks but easy to replace. Gotta get used to being back on the gulf coast, rains here just about daily for while. We are about 10 mins from Marco Island. This is going to be our last stop in our journey.  My wife has been in Lancaster County, Pennsylvania for the past 5 days visiting her aunt and brothers, sure is boring with her not here.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 5, 2020)

Must be nice to just pick up you house a & move to where you want!
How many trailers are in the new place? 
And are they far enough apart that you can stay safe from the virus?
Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 5, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Must be nice to just pick up you house a & move to where you want!
> How many trailers are in the new place?
> And are they far enough apart that you can stay safe from the virus?
> Al


Most of the units here are park models (fairly new) Fixed fast to the pads which are 65'x30' There are about 50 spaces for RV's (buses & 5th wheels) They dont let any daily, weekly RVs in here. They sell park models starting at 50k unless you buy one from the person who is selling one. Its 55+ and around 400 pads (maybe more) They just finished a new pool/hot tub, clubhouse, laundry, weight room, tennis, pickleball and a couple other things. Putting in a putting green and all astroturf around the clubhouse areas. Golf cart parking areas, gated with a bar code to get in.


----------

